# Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг



## Unneo (23 Мар 2007)

Здравствуйте, я новичёк на форуме, но в игре в боулинг совсвем наоборот.
Играю минимум 3 раза в неделю по часу-полтора. Я правша и делаю сильные броски, с правильным разбегом.

Первый раз столкнулся с сильной болью в поясничном отделе позвоночника. Подскажите, как может быть связано увлечение боулингом с повреждением позвоночника!


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Возможно, неравномерная нагрузка на мышцы спины. Шары катаете с одной руки? (извините, я в боулинге непрофессионал, так что плохо представляю, какова по рисунку нагрузка на спину - отсюда вопрос).


----------



## Unneo (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Спасибо, но хотел получить более интересный, квалифицированный ответ.


----------



## Ell (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Так часто кидать шары одной рукой, ясное дело, разовьется ассиметрия. Думаю, что особенно сверху. 

Это как сумку все время в одной руке носить.


----------



## Unneo (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Я прошу не писать ерунду!
Мне нужен ответ специалиста, если здесь это возможно!!!


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Вообще-то вопрос был задан по делу.


----------



## Unneo (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Я же написал, что я правша! Играю профессионально!


----------



## Светлана_На (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Уважаемый профессионал!
Вы, как вы сказали в начале своего краткого повествования, "новичёк" на форуме, а новичку негоже так невежливо сюда врываться и так разговаривать с очень грамотными и терпеливыми врачами! Уж позвольте вам указать, новичОк...
И уж извините, каков вопрос - таков ответ! 
Вы доктору хотя бы симптомы опишите, и что конкретно вы хотите узнать. Боль в спине бывает и у тех, кто себя всю жизнь, как бесценный цветок носит, а у вас такая нагрузка на спину. 
Поэтому на вопрос:"Как боль в спине связана с игрой в боулинг?" следует ответ -"Напрямую!"  
А еще... Вот такое выражение лица -   - помогает по жизни !


----------



## Unneo (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Если быть откровенным, я не могу без боулинга. Если про симптомы писать - это для врача покажется глупым, поскольку он один - появилась боль. Я не знаю сколько времени мне подождать перед следующей игрой! Да, очень интересно узнать, сможете ли вы провести прямую зависимость между активной игрой и усилением проблем с позвоночником.

Про агрессию прошу не писать, ведь вы меня не знаете и ошиблись, уловив какие-то нотки!!!


----------



## Ell (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*



Unneo написал(а):


> Я прошу не писать ерунду!
> Мне нужен ответ специалиста,если здесь это возможно!!!



Простите, что именно Вы подразумеваете под ерундой?


----------



## Unneo (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Создаётся впечатление, что играть в боулинг вредно. Без вас всё понятно. Досвидания.
Приятно было пообщаться с КВАлифицированными специалистами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Давайте разберемся в ситуации:

1. Вы конечно понимаете, что остеохондроз у вас, как у всяко человека, есть, и рано или поздно спина должна была заболеть. Вот и случилось, теперь вы как все.

2. Появление боли в спине (сам факт) не зависит от вида нагрузки, интенсивности, стороны нагрузки.

3. Наличие боли в спине является основанием узнать её причину.

4. Наверняка кроме остеохондроза, спондилоартроза и грыжи диска (в проявлении проляпса или протрузии) у вас ничего не найдут.

5. Исходя из этого вы можете ничего не делать. В 40% случаев всё, на время, уложится, % в 10-15 обострится до невозможного, в остальных случаях перейдет в хроническую боль.

6. Кстати, а что вы делаете, чтобы спина не болела?

В одном американском фильме про фаната боулинга, актер из охотников на приведения, на нем был одет полужесткий корсет для профилактики нового обострения боли в спине. Только я думаю, что он знал, что у него в спине творится, что грыжа есть, но её состояние и поведение позволяло ему играть в боулинг. Но при этом он думал и о будущем, научился жить с болью в спине, правильно себя вести, применял методы компенсации, наверняка проходил курсы лечения у врачей, тренировался для общего развити и профилактики боли в спине и т.д.

7. Ответ на вопрос что делать, легко получить, представив себя в виде машины для подачи шаров в боулинг. Если она сломалась или дала сбой, то надо вызвать специалиста, пусть посмотрит и починит, конечно не новая будет, чинёная, но в рабочем состоянии.


----------



## Unneo (24 Мар 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Спасибо я понял!


----------



## bookworm (16 Апр 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Господа, всячески прошу помочь! У меня точно такая же проблема, с которой столкнулся автор этой ветки форума.

Неделю назад поставлен диагноз - остеохондроз. Есть рентгенограмма пояснично-крестцового отдела, но, я думаю, что не все хорошо и  в шейном...

Доктор каким-то образом решила, что причина кроется в якобы имевшейся в юношестве болезни Шейерман-Мау. Это, сказала, бывает у многих,  кто быстро растет в детстве, чего, со мной, кстати, и не было 

Я подозреваю, что дело в неправильных управжнениях с большими весами - приседами и становой. Было это лет 5-6 назад в возрасте 20-21 года...

Гиподинамия и немалый вес (100 кг) также внесли свою лепту. Что, видимо, сказалось и на коленных суставах. При боковых нагрузках (например, коньки), длительном хождении и беге - очень болят внешние боковые стороны суставов.

В довешение картины тотального разрушения -  карпальный синдром на правой руке. Вот тут - точно виноват боулинг. Я играю 6,5кг шаром (15 фунтов) и подкручиваю шар, подгибая кисть.

Не уверен, что проблемы с коленями - в вашей компетенции, но вот карпальный синдром...  это же все таки неврология?

В результате. Месяц назад пришлось прекратить играть в боулинг - дал руке отдохнуть (на сегодня все болезненные симптомы и онемение больше не проявляются) Недели две назад, во время игры в воллейбол, сделал неловкое движение вбок - щелкнуло и занемела поясница...

Поскольку я сталкивался с этим и ранее - обратил внимание, но, как казалось, все прошло. А после - около 5 часов в согнутом состоянии на велосипеде. В итоге - несколько дней не мог ходить прямо и долго сидеть. Мовалис и постельный режим. До сих пор - тихонько побаливает.

Ситуация складвается вот такая: велосипед, боулинг и те же ролики мне противопоказаны по одной или нескольким причинам. Плавать я, увы, не научился. В результате - та же гиподинамия и невозможность контролировать и снизить вес. Замкнутый круг!

К чему я это пишу? Я прошу одного совета - к какому врачу мне обратиться, чтобы он стал кем-то вроде "личного спортивного врача". Я хотел бы точно определить какие виды спорта мне разрешены, периодически контролировать состояние позвоночника и суставов... делая например МРТ, консультируясь с тем же доктором.

К кому пойти?!


----------



## Ell (16 Апр 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Простите, а какому специалисту Вы пошли за направлением на рентген и ушли с диагнозом остеохондроз и т.д.? И почему не обследовать шейный отдел? А кто Вам поставил "карпальный синдром на правой руке"?А к кому Вы ходите с коленными суставами?
А Ваш вес 100 кг при каком росте?
А зачем 5 часов согнутым на велосипеде сидеть при проблемах со здоровьем?
То,что Вам 26 ясно.
Я не очень много вопросов задала?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (16 Апр 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Вам нужен вертебролог. Плавание и ЛФК все же желательно освоить.


----------



## bookworm (17 Апр 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Спасибо за ответы, дамы!

Ell, вопросов немного, но некоторые - риторические. Зачем сидеть 5 часов на велосипеде? Пока сезон, я каждый день езжу по 3-4 часа в день, тем более, что в согнутом состоянии боль в пояснице о себе не давала знать. Вот когда я первый раз слез с велосипеда и разогнулся - часа через 2 - было уже поздно, был далеко от дома.

А теперь, по порядку: диагноз карпальный синдром профессионально никто не ставил, это лишь мое предположение, о чем я, увы, забыл упомянуть в посте. Симптомы - как по книге, а какую-то дополнительную диагностику я не делал.

Поясница: после того, как на следующее утро я просто не смог встать - был вызван терапевт, который открыл больничный и поставил диагноз остеохондроз. Разумеется - с потолка. Далее - как стал ходить, поехал к невропатологу. Врач, на удивление, ничего не смотрел - выписал направление на рентген. Сделан снимок в http://gnicpm.ru - там же - диагноз. Затем в моей поликлинике меня посмотрел заведующией неврологическим отделением. Вообще сами они на снимки смотрят неохотно - только на заключение рентгенолога. Но в этот раз хотя бы проверяли рефлексы! Вообщем, как я и писал, остеохондроз по словам зава стал последствием болезни Ш.-М. Это меня удивляет, но это уже не столь важно...

Шейный отдел беспокоит очень редко - как надует в машине. Конечно, обследоваться надо, но... как обычно... когда несильно болит - нет времени, когда не болит - тем более 

С коленными суставами - та же ситуация. В данном случае - серьезнее, я  выбираю время и планирую расходы на МРТ...

Вес 100 при 177 см роста. Лишнего веса много, но не критически. Очень приблизительный % дают различные приборы, которые показывают соотношение жировой и нежировой ткани - вообщем около 22-23%. Что и соответствует моим представлениям - я год назад успешно убрал 6-7 кг веса. Теперь планирую убрать еще 15-18 и буду доволен. Более того. До этого года я курил почти 10 лет и сумел-таки бросить - все активнее занимался спортом - стало мешать...

И вот тут-то и посыпалось.... ((


Ирина Игоревна, согласен, нужно освоить... и ведь давно хотел... но плавание - это, мне кажется, не столь увлекательно...  Хотя, не буду судить до того, как попробовал...


----------



## Ell (17 Апр 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

*bookworm*, риторические вопросы мы сами себе задаем каждый день. Вопрос-имеем ли ответ?  
далее.
Остеохондроз-болезнь века с совершенно определенными симптомами.Жаль,что "омолаживается".Но  "с потолка" не ставится.Уверяю Вас.
Меньше читайте медицинской литературы, лучше Таис Афинскую, например.
Еще лучше-диагностика.Благо на сегодняшний день с этим проблем нет. Зная врага в лицо-бороться легче.
Сезон -не повод для того,чтобы потом лечь и загнуться(это я про велосипед), меру нужно знать, уважаемый  
100 при 177 -многовато, ну да Вы сами это признаете, наверняка,не жир,но скорее всего, кушали что-то?Извините,всего лишь предположение.
Далее.
В машине как Вас продувает?? Надо задуматься уже после 1-го раза,максимум после 2-го.И не допускать дальнейшего.
По поводу сигарет (и кофе) -этот вопрос я не обсуждаю ибо свой взгляд и опыт на данный вопрос. Каждый САМ должен выработать позицию.
МРТ стоит порядка 3000 рублей.Думаю, разумнее их потратить,чем потерять в чем-то другом.


----------



## bookworm (17 Апр 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Богданов в своей книге приводит много очень правильных цитат известных людей, и, среди них, слова Поля Брэгга: "Есть только два сорта людей: настоящие - они сами заботятся о себе, и ненастоящие - заботу о себе они взваливают на плечи окружающих и врачей".
По-моему забота о себе невозможна без знания? Я не пытаюсь заниматься самолечением. Я просто пытаюсь понять что и почему происходит.
Кроме того, отсутствие понимания проблем со здоровьем подразумевает полное доверие врачам. А, знаете ли, в наше время сложно разобраться в квалификации врача. Советом много. (Само)рекламы - тоже.

Основная моя "профессия" - web-программирование и я очень хорошо вижу разницу между своими клиентами - клиентами-чайниками и подкованными клиентами. Хотябы - в вопросе стоимости услуг, причем честный подход в данном вопросе, увы, не ценится клиентурой 

Вообщем, лирическое отступление... Мы, в прицнипе, удалились от темы. Я задавал вполне конкретный вопрос. Возможно ли найти клинику, в которой будет грамотный специалист, курирующий все вопросы, которые затронул: вертеброневрология - позвоночник, неврология и ортопедия - колено и запястье.

Кроме того, по поводу упрека "меру нужно знать" относительно велосипеда я могу ответить так: 3-5 часов для меня это не "сверх меры". Средняя скорость при таком движении: 15-17 км/ч, это же не Тур Де Франс. Просто в данном случае наложилось мое пренебрежение утренней "травмой". Я просто-напросто посчитал, что раз в согнутом состоянии даже слабой утренней боли не наблюдается - соответственно большой нагрузки нет - посадка на велосипеде у меня спортивная, а не прогулочная - с упором на руки.

Хотелось бы конкретики. Все что вы написали - не ново. Проблему лишнего веса я признаю, дал дополнительные описание просто чтобы дать понять - если я теоретически полностью уберу лишний жир - вес не упадет ниже 80 - такое телосложение. Однако я всячески пытаюсь вес снижать. Вопрос по курению был поднят, чтобы иллюстрировать серьезность моих намерений. И, уж коли вы его развили, я выскажусь: кофе и прочие стимуляторы - личное дело, а вот курение - увы. Далеко не личное. Во-первых надо сперва покурить лет 10, по пачке в день. Чтобы понять какая это отрава. А во-вторых следует помнить, что кофемания не отравляет жизнь окружающим (не будем принимать во внимание косвенное влияние на окружающих за счет, например, раздражительности, которая у некоторых появляется от злоупотребления кофе), а табакокурение - по большей части да. Пассивное курение и загрязнение окружающей среды никто не отменял. Впрочем, как говорится, проехали.

Мне, повторюсь, хотелось бы услышать конкретного совета. Кому стоит доверить свою судьбу? Клиник сейчас много. Мне знакомы такие фамилии как Ситель, Бобырь, Богданов, Дикуль. И? Хотя бы на таком уровне, я уж не говорю - конкретный врач...


----------



## Ell (17 Апр 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*



bookworm написал(а):


> Кроме того, отсутствие понимания проблем со здоровьем подразумевает полное доверие врачам. А, знаете ли, в наше время сложно разобраться в квалификации врача. Мне, повторюсь, хотелось бы услышать конкретного совета. Кому стоит доверить свою судьбу? Клиник сейчас много. Мне знакомы такие фамилии как Ситель, Бобырь, Богданов, Дикуль. И? Хотя бы на таком уровне, я уж не говорю - конкретный врач...



1.Неспециалист не сможет оценить квалификацию врача
2.Доверие-это лишь внутренние проблемы
3.Конкретный совет не может быть в виртуале (Вам ли не понимать этого?)
4.дать Вам конкретную фамилию-не будет ли это рекламой, от которой Вы убегаете?

И последнее.Я курю года плотно 20 лет.Полный стаж-больше.Делала перерыв перед беременностью и не курила пока кормила.То есть выкинула 3 года курения.20 -беспрерывного.Выкуриваю от пачки +...в сутки.Кофе выпиваю грамм 700 в неделю дома(заварного только).
И еще не чувствую себя убогой.
Рост 168, вес 53 кг на сегодня.Давление стабильно 75/55.Пульс 50.
Слава Небесам, что стабильность.
так что-подчёркиваю-слушайте организм, но не забывайте о классике.
Диплом врача просто так не дают.

Да,  ушли от темы-зачем напрягать свой организм, если есть проблемы.По щелчку пальцев и фамилии Вам не станет легче.


----------



## bookworm (17 Апр 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*



> 1.Неспециалист не сможет оценить квалификацию врача


Чушь. Оценка любой работы возможна:
а) по изучению того как проводится работа - тут только профи, не спорю
б) по достижению результата - трудно оценить, но можно. Вопрос в объективности достижения результата.
в) сравнительно - один доктор ставит на ноги, другой - нет



> 3.Конкретный совет не может быть в виртуале (Вам ли не понимать этого?)


Я прошу конкретный совет не "что делать?", который, разумеется, не даст в виртуале даже гуру, хотя, развивается же телемедицина? Я прошу совета, к  кому обратиться. Не просто грамотного врача, но и того, кто будет вести ни один год.



> 4.дать Вам конкретную фамилию-не будет ли это рекламой, от которой Вы убегаете?


Ну, все-таки это немного разные вещи...

А ваше высказывание по поводу сигарет сильно меня удивило. Я пока курил, тоже себя оправдывал: вон, сосед, должил до 90 лет, а беломорину за беломориной тянул. Собственно, если бы не тянул, то может быть до 110 дожил?

И, пардон, я высказался, что чувствую себя убогим? Или, может, так со стороны кажется? Спасибо.


----------



## Ell (17 Апр 2007)

*Травмы позвоночника при игре в боулинг.*

Пожалуйста  
Всегда рада помочь взять себя в руки  
Чушь то,что на ноги всегда ставит доктор с квалификацией.
Чушь то,что вести пациента надо годами под неусыпным наблюдением.
Извините, по Вашим постам я делаю такие выводы.
Мы сами творим свою жизнь.
А специалисты нам лишь помогают  грамотно встать на твердый путь.
Я по поводу сигарет себя не оправдываю.Просто не вижу смысла зацикливаться на этой моей дурной привычке, когда есть масса факторов, сильнее влияющих на мой позвоночник.
Это я так, отвлекаюсь от вопроса.


> хотелось бы услышать конкретного совета. Кому стоит доверить свою судьбу? Клиник сейчас много. Мне знакомы такие фамилии как Ситель, Бобырь, Богданов, Дикуль. И? Хотя бы на таком уровне, я уж не говорю - конкретный врач...





> Разные вещи


-в чём?По-моему-конкретная просьба от Вас.Указать фамилию


----------

